# 
1)    -15  
 003 -  .    : -4  -1?

2)   
 003 -  .  -15

3)    
  003 -    .  ? . ?

4)    
 003 -   .  -     .

----------


## Svetishe

1. -15  
2. -15  
3.  
4.   .

----------

.1:  -15   -     ,        -   ?

----------


## Svetishe

, ,     4   15.     ,  ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,    -4    2,  159

----------

, Svetishe.   .3    ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Ulyanka

.  ()  ,   .       -11. 
1.  ?   ,         . -15. 
2.       ,  "       ",      ?

----------


## Svetishe

-15, -11     .

----------


## _

...
   ,     ,    . ,  ,       . 
1.      15 (   :, ,  ..), ?
2.    -2, -3   -29 (  ) +     (), ?
3.    (      )       ?  ,           ?

----------


## Svetishe

?  ?  .  ? ?

----------


## _

-  ...
    : -50 ,   , , -,   ..,     -29... -         7 , ..         ...       ...
 -  ?    ,         ,     ...

----------


## Svetishe

,   .

----------


## _

.
   ,         (, ,...  ).      -29,    ,             ?
      ...
       ,      .      ,     (       )...

----------


## Svetishe

.       - ,       .      ?         , ?

----------


## _

,    ..   ,    "" .
  ,       - .      -          .
     -.  -3   (-),    "0", ..  .    ,     ,  -3        -,   ,       ,   . ....
 ,      ...       ...

             ?    ...

----------


## Svetishe

,    . ,        ,   -2      . ,     , , .
       ,  ,     .

----------


## _

,         , .
  ,      ...   ...
    : ,  ( ), ,    ,  ,  ,   , ,   - ..     ...     -29 ,   ...   -   , ..       ...      -11,       ,   ,   7       , ..   ...
              ...

----------


## Svetishe

,      .        ,     ?   ,           ,     .        .

----------


## _

.
    .   7  (, ,  ..  ,  ).     ,      ,     ,  .....        .
  ,    -   .         ...         ,    ...

----------


## Svetishe

?  ,        ,    -    - ,     ,    ....    ,      -.   -     ,    ,   "   ".

----------


## _

> ?


    .



> 


    ,       .



> ,      -.


    .



> -     ,    ,   "   "


.  .
  ""  ,      ,      ...     -, ,      ...

----------

